# Lead removal



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

What r the best ways to get a lead build up out of a pistol ?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

first don't shoot lead bullits....only jacketed ones....but there is a product they make some kind of foam that I hear is pretty good....I'm not sure of the name as I never need it...with jacketed bullits the build up is minimal.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

brass barrel brush and elbow grease


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Hoppe's no. 9 and a good bronze phosphor brush, and all the elbow grease you can manage. Plug the barrel with a cork or shaped dowel and fill the barrel with any solvent that will loosen lead deposits. After soaking a while, scrub, scrub, scrub.

Huntinbull


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

thanks guys allready have allot of elbow action,with little results The main gun I am having this problem with is a Judge shooting 410 slugs! Couple of my 357s shooting wadcutters r doing the same just not as bad?


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

A lead removal kit is cheap and they work great. Just a brass screen and rubber plug pulled through the barrel. I would try and figure out why your getting the accessive leading and fix the problem. I've shot lead (handcast) out of all my revolvers and most semi's for years and once you find the problem and fix it never had a problem with lead again. Uniformity is the first step. You will be suprised how much different each chamber can be. Slug the barrel and find out if theres tight spots and if so fix it. A tight spot in a barrel can be a lead nightmare. Dont just take a factory revolver and think that it wont shoot lead. It will. Lots of sites on the internet to help with this stuff.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Outers Foul Out 3 Bore Cleaning System

I have the Foul Out II and it works great.

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=243419


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hoppes elite works really. Letting regular hoppes or mineral spirits soak in will also work. I have found that the tornado brushes work really well.


----------

